# Did a search, I promise - Fuel milage question



## JustplainKevin (Jan 29, 2004)

I didn't find a thread that discussed this specifically. I am considering selling my truck and getting a pre-95 240. I know that maintainence and upkeep have a large effect on this but what kind of MPG #s are you all getting? I had a '94 Sentra E which got very close to and sometimes over 40MPH until fifth gear failed. That can now belongs to my cousin who's commute doesn't include any highway driving. I am currently driving a truck to work which I thought would get better milage(around 20 when I expected ~25). My commute is about 90% highway.

Thanks,


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

JustplainKevin said:


> I didn't find a thread that discussed this specifically. I am considering selling my truck and getting a pre-95 240. I know that maintainence and upkeep have a large effect on this but what kind of MPG #s are you all getting? I had a '94 Sentra E which got very close to and sometimes over 40MPH until fifth gear failed. That can now belongs to my cousin who's commute doesn't include any highway driving. I am currently driving a truck to work which I thought would get better milage(around 20 when I expected ~25). My commute is about 90% highway.
> 
> Thanks,


the sohc is rated like 20/27 with 5spd a 93 dohc is 22/28 5spd
I get like 24-26 highway average with a 90 240 in good shape with synthetic oil(engine).


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

i seem to be constantly getting about 300km when I have 1/4 of a tank left. Does that sound right? I'm hearing I should get more and my O2 sensor may be screwed or my fuel filter


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah 300km(about 190 miles?) dosent seem good with 1/4 tank but your gauge might be off. get the o2 sensor and fuel filter and you will get better fuel mileage for sure.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

I got 26-27 in my 96 pku before an emissions glitch surfaced. Now it comes and goes 22-25mpg. Mostly country highway. 

Tune it up, check the timing, change you 02 sensor($60 at autozone). You should be able to get 25mpg. Also make sure that your speedo and odometer are accurate. 

I also got 33-36mpg out my SER on the same commute.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

dang i am glad i got a sohc my O2 is like $35 (autozone)


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Well I could have bought the universal for $18 and used cheap electric splices. But I wasn't feeling adventurous


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

how hard is it to change the 02 sensor? I have no knowledge about it but I have lots of tools for work!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

if you can screw in a light bulb you can change an o2 sensor. Seriously. Unscrew o2 sensor from exhaust manifold, unclip plug. Screw in new o2 sensor and re-connect plug

3 wires on o2 sensor = heated o2 sensor

1 wire on o2 sensor = non heated o2 sensor


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

the hardest thing is breaking lose the threads on the old sensor.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

ive got an 89 240SX thats auto. Im only getting around 17mpg. i replaced all filters and sensors. Im thinking its because the transmission never goes out of 3rd gear even on the highway. Anyone else know why my milages is so shitty?


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

You simply unplug it. Then unscrew it. 

It is much easier to do with an 02 sensor socket. You can rent a set from autozone for a $15 refundable deposit.


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Hooper0577 said:


> ive got an 89 240SX thats auto. Im only getting around 17mpg. i replaced all filters and sensors. Im thinking its because the transmission never goes out of 3rd gear even on the highway. Anyone else know why my milages is so shitty?


If you have the right stuff then check your compression in all the cylinders. If any of them are low then the motor is a little worn out and you'll never get the full gas milage your should. The readings should be within 20 between each cylinder.

-Alex


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

we'll fuel millage issues have always been around with the 89-94 240's, they are we'll known for having alot of issues with a leaky 4th injector, also fuel lines have been known to leak, I have had both I have had the fuel lines repaired and my 4th injector has a very minor leak nothing that i even care about.

around 11 gallon tank in the 89 SOHC gets me about 180miles city and 210 highway. Not a very good 4cyl on gas, corolla sentra have been known to do 39 highway and 29 city.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

I get about 26mpg in my '93 with the KA24, but it is in getting it's SR20 now. If I can stay off the throttle the mpg should go up. :thumbup:


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

Slo_240 said:


> If you have the right stuff then check your compression in all the cylinders. If any of them are low then the motor is a little worn out and you'll never get the full gas milage your should. The readings should be within 20 between each cylinder.
> 
> -Alex


My compression was tested at around 160 pounds on each cylinder. its still a strong motor.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

when i'm highway driving, around 100km - 120km, my RPM is sitting at 3-3.5 
is this normal or high, because sitting at 3000 rpm only going a 100km/h seems like it would waste a lot of gas, not to mention me and the buddies going out of town, hehe 140 ish.


----------



## foster19 (Apr 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> if you can screw in a light bulb you can change an o2 sensor. Seriously. Unscrew o2 sensor from exhaust manifold, unclip plug. Screw in new o2 sensor and re-connect plug
> 
> 3 wires on o2 sensor = heated o2 sensor
> 
> 1 wire on o2 sensor = non heated o2 sensor






would the O2 sensor cause my car to sound like it is backfiring or misfiring when it hits 50 mph? or wen i jus give it gas from a stop sign? its fine at any other speed except when i take off from stop and when im goin 50-60 when i hit 60 i dont feel it misfire or nething like that....does that make sense? i changed fuel filter and spark plugs and wires and injectors, could the O2 sensor be my problem? i also get bad gas mileage. any suggestions wuld be helpful thanks.


----------

